# أريد شرح كيفية انتاج الكهرباء من استعمال الفحم!



## الرحال الجريح (5 مايو 2011)

لو سمحتوا يا مهندسين أريد مساعدتكم ،أريد شرح عملية انتاج الكهرباء من الفحم أو أي شي يتعلق بهذا الموضوع ،حتى لو شي بسيط
وإذا تعرفوا مراجع تتكلم عن البروسيس بليييييييييييييز أفيدونا..
أنتظر مساعدتكم.وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

